# Access to Radio 4 in Cyprus



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Dear All,

I'm just wondering, if you have a digital radio in Cyprus is there a way of getting British radio stations like Radio 4, Classic FM etc or are all the stations in Greek?

Lazer


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm just wondering, if you have a digital radio in Cyprus is there a way of getting British radio stations like Radio 4, Classic FM etc or are all the stations in Greek?
> 
> Lazer


I get some great British radio stations through my tv. If you have sky and the freeview card you will get plenty of good British radio stations.
A lot of people get Radio through their computers.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I remember when I lived in London one of the tv channels had opera on on Sunday afternoons. Can you get that too and how? We have CYTAVISION now but there doesn't seem to be very much on.


----------

